# Person most damaging to society



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Popinjay said:


> Woodrow Wilson...for turning a dynamic, sovereign, independent nation into a deeply hated empire.


Interesting, I wasn't expecting anyone to list Woodrow Wilson. I think it's worth mentioning that he later deeply regret passing the Federal Reserve Act, but he passed it nonetheless.

For my answer, exactly I'm not sure. I think that today the evil people are 'standing on the shoulders of giants' in a sense. I'll list Dick Cheney, simply because I didn't see him on here.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Interesting, I wasn't expecting anyone to list Woodrow Wilson. I think it's worth mentioning that he later deeply regret passing the Federal Reserve Act, but he passed it nonetheless.
> 
> For my answer, exactly I'm not sure. I think that today the evil people are 'standing on the shoulders of giants' in a sense. I'll list Dick Cheney, simply because I didn't see him on here.


Despite my deep-seated disgust for FDR, the truth is if it hadn't been for Wilson, FDR would never have come to power (or at least it would not have been likely) and the Great Depression would never have happened. The Federal Reserve Act is the single greatest power-grab in modern history (when viewed across the last century).


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Arbite said:


> OP didn't say they have to be real. And the things that have been done in his/gods or any other religious prophet's name would have to be the most damaging things to human society.


They don't have to be real or even directly responsible, they could just be the person that gave a little nudge in the right/wrong direction but ultimately gave hte final straw for a chain of events.

I was just waiting for someone to say Jesus/God/Abraham. Seemed kind of inevitable


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Why all the hate towards Karl Marx? he promoted scientific socialism- not the communism the world has seen in the past and present. if you Americans (all the Marx hating ones, way to far of a generalization... or maybe not... JK!) had received a proper education then maybe you'd know the difference. McCarthyism was a real win... HAHAHA. sorry, I have a tendency of amusing myself.


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Darth INTPhoebe said:


> ​


Haha. Smooth moves Obama, blocking out the other guys face.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Penemue said:


> They don't have to be real or even directly responsible, they could just be the person that gave a little nudge in the right/wrong direction but ultimately gave hte final straw for a chain of events.
> 
> I was just waiting for someone to say Jesus/God/Abraham. Seemed kind of inevitable


I was surprised we got so far into the thread without it happening actually.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Darth INTPhoebe said:


> ​


LOL, that was my avatar for a week...well the middle seven anyway. That picture is so freaking hilarious.

Based on this photo, I think it's safe to look for the upcoming news headlines:

Mongolia added to the Axis of Evil.
Mongolia harboring Al Qaeda.
Mongolia and their severe human rights abuses.
NATO, led by US, sends troops into Mongolia in Operation Mongolian Freedom.

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Arbite said:


> I was surprised we got so far into the thread without it happening actually.


Isn't there some kind of law about this? Eventually any argument will boil down to either "Well God says so, so it's right/wrong" or "Well Hitler did X therefore Y is the correct answer"
Something like that... Can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Jesus? Really?

Go back even farther.

Abraham, now there was a motherfucker you could really say _fucked it all up *forever*_.

Or Moses. Holy shit. Literally, this guy took a crap on the entire planet and fucking ruined humanity for good. Lights bushes on fire and talks to himself out in the fucking desert, then he tricks the weak-minded Egyptians into exiling his people with some fucking cheap David Blaine street magic bullshit, (which would be totally awesome if we didn't all know how the story turns out) and then wanders around in circles in the desert for FORTY YEARS leading everyone to their new homeland in... ANOTHER PART OF THE DESERT. Then he climbs some dumb mountain like an idiot and clowns around by himself because he's starting to realize he might just be a fucking lunatic, meanwhile his people are down in the valley having figured that shit out the moment he left, having orgies and worshiping money, only to have him come back with a bunch of rocks he scribbled on claiming to be the laws of the fucking creator. He probably completely lost it due to food and water deprivation going off like a moron by himself into the fucking wilderness for WEEKS. And then he's so passive aggressive he's like "FUCK ALL OF YOU FOR DOUBTING ME" and casts his magic stones down a cliff-side and breaks them. And for some reason (I assume) everyone decided to feel bad about it instead of just assassinating this idiot. Instead they build a coffin out of all their fucking money and instead of putting a dead body in it they stick his FUCKING MAGIC ROCKS IN IT. This, in turn imbues the coffin with a DEATH BEAM LASER CANNON that lays waste to all who oppose them. At that point, Moses started to doubt himself again, probably because somewhere in the depths of his madness he realized how ridiculously Mary Sue his biography had become.

People actually believe this is what really happened on this planet.


----------



## Jacinto (Jul 18, 2010)

Another vote for Marx. Mass robbery and mass starvation is not my cup of tea.


----------



## yaintj (Dec 17, 2010)

L'Empereur said:


> Genghis Khan. He eliminated an entire civilization.


But he connected west and east. Also without him there would be no artillery as we know so soon.


----------



## yaintj (Dec 17, 2010)

1.Any social feeler with good intensions. They may do a lots of harm while saving the world from decline (Hitler), saving the world from Satan (Osama bin Laden), prevent western countries stopping nazies early enough (European pasifists). They also may kill you while saving your soul etc. They never THINK consequences of their good will actions which makes them really dangerous.

2.Anybody without "reality check"


----------



## SteamClean52 (Oct 7, 2011)

Coppertony said:


> Aristotle. Introduced anal-retentiveness to the Western canon. Also inspiration for Ayn Rand.


but without aristotle alexander the great would not have held such a significance as he did on history. As aristotle did teach alexander the great.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

The Bush administration. Worst presidency in US history.
I'd put Rupert Murdoch as a close second.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think people need to look around the world of today. Hank Paulson anyone??? Ben Bernanke??? I'm surprised nobody named these guys.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

tooboku said:


> _"The first man who, having fenced in a piece of land, said "This is mine," and found people naïve enough to believe him, that man was the true founder of civil society. From how many crimes, wars, and murders, from how many horrors and misfortunes might not any one have saved mankind, by pulling up the stakes, or filling up the ditch, and crying to his fellows: Beware of listening to this impostor; you are undone if you once forget that the fruits of the earth belong to us all, and the earth itself to nobody”
> 
> *— Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Discourse on Inequality, 1754*_


Yeah, if not for that guy then it would never have happened! What a jerk!

Of course, just about every single modern amenity comes from scientific research that required a permanent physical structure and secure, privately owned property in order to bring the discovery about, test it, develop it and then disseminate it. I'm pretty sure that Rousseau didn't insist upon his works being published in a portable printing press on the back of a wagon...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Arbite said:


> I'm just going to put it out there and say Jesus.


Are the sins of his followers attributable to him? I ask as I'm not aware of any particular violence he either committed or advocated unless you're quite partial to money changers' tables.

A far better case could be made for Mohammed.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Penemue said:


> They don't have to be real or even directly responsible, they could just be the person that gave a little nudge in the right/wrong direction but ultimately gave hte final straw for a chain of events.
> 
> I was just waiting for someone to say Jesus/God/Abraham. Seemed kind of inevitable


Funny to me that the focus is solely on the two major, Western monotheistic religions rather than any others, as if there was no religious strife or wars outside of Christianity or Judaism. 

Also, if you're talking about "damage", it sounds like net effect, right? If so, you need to look at the positives. Judeo-Christianity was one of the first religions that taught adherence to a moral code rather than worship (including such trivialities as offerings, sacrifice, sex with the temple maiden, etc.) was pleasing to the deity, and that people had inherent value and should be treated as divine offspring. In the Middle Ages, it was the churches who preserved literature and which were the houses of education and literacy. 

Yes, much evil has been committed in the name of God, but this seems like it's a bit one-sided.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I think people need to look around the world of today. Hank Paulson anyone??? Ben Bernanke??? I'm surprised nobody named these guys.


You left out Greenspan


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> Funny to me that the focus is solely on the two major, Western monotheistic religions rather than any others, as if there was no religious strife or wars outside of Christianity or Judaism.
> 
> Also, if you're talking about "damage", it sounds like net effect, right? If so, you need to look at the positives. Judeo-Christianity was one of the first religions that taught adherence to a moral code rather than worship (including such trivialities as offerings, sacrifice, sex with the temple maiden, etc.) was pleasing to the deity, and that people had inherent value and should be treated as divine offspring. In the Middle Ages, it was the churches who preserved literature and which were the houses of education and literacy.
> 
> Yes, much evil has been committed in the name of God, but this seems like it's a bit one-sided.


Oh, i'm not saying that it's right or that I agree with it, it just seemed inevitable that sooner or later someone would bring up the whole subject of religion. Almost like Godwins Law, but religious.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> Yeah, if not for that guy then it would never have happened! What a jerk!
> 
> Of course, just about every single modern amenity comes from scientific research that required a permanent physical structure and secure, privately owned property in order to bring the discovery about, test it, develop it and then disseminate it. I'm pretty sure that Rousseau didn't insist upon his works being published in a portable printing press on the back of a wagon...


I know what you're saying but it's ad hominem. I'm not sure there were very many options for it. I mean look at the situation in the States. You have a bunch of occupy wallstreet movements and everyone knows the problem but no one knows how to fix it. There are many solutions but the way the current infrastructure and policies are setup make it a slow painful process to change. In the mean time, you just have to use what's available. In Rousseau's case, it was a printing press on a piece of property.

I do think we may be taking his work out of context though. This is just an exerpt and I must admit that I haven't read the entire thing. This just stood out for me as something of philosophical substance.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

tooboku said:


> I know what you're saying but it's ad hominem. I'm not sure there were very many options for it. I mean look at the situation in the States. You have a bunch of occupy wallstreet movements and everyone knows the problem but no one knows how to fix it. There are many solutions but the way the current infrastructure and policies are setup make it a slow painful process to change. In the mean time, you just have to use what's available. In Rousseau's case, it was a printing press on a piece of property.
> 
> I do think we may be taking his work out of context though. This is just an exerpt and I must admit that I haven't read the entire thing. This just stood out for me as something of philosophical substance.


Ad hominem? Where? How? 

There are certainly many problems with modern life and modern societies, and these even include "virtues" that have been taken too far, however you want to define that, but property ownership is a net benefit to society. I've never heard of any communal society that operated successfully outside of small, hunter gatherer tribal villages, and those of course have just about zero bearing on modern life.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

childofprodigy said:


> Gotta second this. He should have been assassinated before he managed to crawl. It'll save countless of lives.


Why? Marxism isn't what killed so many people; it's the twisting and warping of said ideology done by others that's done all the damage. Stalinism, Maoism, current day N.Korea and China...Marx wouldn't approve of any of it. Marx is no more responsible for that than is the person(s) who invented language, thus allowing for the proliferation of evil ideas in general.


----------



## iinnffpp (Nov 4, 2010)

the ones who introduced slash-and-burn-capitalism to the world, but i know not their names. i am sure there are several hundreds or even thousands of names that should be on this list. here are some other ones:

Ronald Reagan. 
Hitler. 
Mao. 
Stalin. 
... oh man, this is too hard.


----------

